# Alarma con fotocelda



## Franchesco (Oct 24, 2006)

Hola a todos.
Necesito hacer una alarma que funcione así: Un láser incide en una fotocelda, al cortarse el haz, tengo 10 segundos para desactivar el sistema. Sino, sonará una sirena y el sistema realizará una llamada telefónica, al afectado.

Tengo listo el láser, la fotocelda y su sistema probados. Lo mismo la sirena y el tiempo con un 555. O casi....

Lo que no estoy seguro es como lograr que el sistema se desactive al poner la clave. Segun entiendo, necesito sistemas con memoria (Flip Flops) y un comparador. Además, la parte de la llamada, no estoy seguro. Segun parece, necesito desarmar un teléfono, y un montón de reles. 

Además, la sirena es de 30W, y mi fuente principal de 12V, pero los circuitos necesitan alimentarse con 5 voltios, de modo que parece ser que necesito alimentar el sistema con 2 fuentes............

Por amor a Dios, NECESITO AYUDA!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Apollo (Oct 24, 2006)

Hola Franchesco:

Lo de las fuentes es lo má fácil, no necesitas 2, a los 12V le puedes poner un regulador positivo de 5 v (7805), si es que sólo necesitas 1 Ampere.

Lo de la botonera es un poco más complicado, pero primero me parece que deberías designar el funcionamiento de la misma, cuántos números vas a ocupar para la clave.

Y si va a funcionar al teclear directamente la clave (pulsas los "X" números y el sistema acepta o rechaza esta clave)  o vas a poner un botón de entrada del código (el cuál hay que presionar después de ingresar la clave).

Un saludo a todos.


----------



## thebearmac (Oct 26, 2006)

hola franchesco


bueno en cuanto al sistema de control con clave, lo puedes hacer con registros, compuertas logicas, pero tienes que tener en cuenta que esta solucion es una de las mas dificiles por todo el trabajo de hadware que hay que realizar, es esta la unica opcion?, por que podrias utilizar un microcontrolador para esto, y todo se simplificaria. en cuanto al aviso telefonico, no es necesario que desarmes un telefono, existen varias opciones, yo conozco tres que he utilizado y me han salido muy bien:

1. la primera es crear pulsos de marcado como los genera un telefono de disco o un telefono con la opcion "pulsos", esto se realiza colgando y decolgando la linea tantas veces como indique el digito  marcado


2. la segunda es utilizar un integrado generador de tonos dtmf, son faciles de adquirir y son economicos, una de familia proveedora de estos es zarlink.

3. y la tercera es generar los tonos de marcado con el mismo microcontrolador que se este utilizando.

Cualquiera de esta alternativas que te sirva o les sirva a los participantes del foro con mucho gusto les brindare mas información sobre ello. 

pdt: coloquen su mensaje  en el foro y yo les respondere
 :mrgreen: 

att: thebearmac


----------



## alco79ar (Oct 26, 2006)

Hola thebearmac: A mi particularmente me interesaria que expliques las tres opciones que nombras para hacer un generador de tonos DTMF, quisiera entender como funciona, no pido un circuito ya hecho, si no es molestia, muchas gracias.


----------



## thebearmac (Oct 26, 2006)

HOLA A TODOS:

En cuanto a los metodos para relizar una llamado o aviso telefonico,  anteriormente habia mencionado que yo  he utilizado tres:

1. generacion de pulsos, como el  utilizado en los telefonos de disco.
La linea telefonica presenta un voltaje de 45 a  50 voltios cuando se encuentra libre, es decir el telefono esta descolgado, y por el contrario, cuando se levanta o descuelga el telefono el voltaje disminuye entre 6v y 10v aproximadamente. para simular que la linea esta colgada basta con conectar entre los terminales de la linea una resistencia entre 550 y 1.2K, este proceso consiste en probar cual resistencia nos da el mejor voltaje pra simular que la linea esta colgada esta resistencia debe ser minimo de 1/2W. Como se menciono anteriormente la line presenta un voltaje DC cuando esta libre, y algunos voltajes alternos como la voz, tono libre, tono de ocupado etc.), por lo tanto esta linea presenta polaridad, aunque nunca se tenga en cuenta a la hora de hacer las conexiones.
Ya sabemos como colgar la linea, pues bien el marcado por tonos consiste precisamente en esto, en colgar y descolgar momentáneamente la linea y a esto se le denomina "pulso", cada digito  tiene un numero determinado de pulos, por ejemplo un pulso para el "1", dos pulsos para el "2" y asi sucesivamente hasta llegar al "0" que se marca con 10 pulsos, la duracion de cada pulso es de 50ms , el tiempo entre pulso y pulso es de 150ms y el tiempo entre digito y digito es de 1seg.

para realizar la tarea del marcado ya lo pueden realizar con un microcontrolador, la desventaja de esta forma de maracado es la lentitud para realizar la llamada, pero funciona bien, si desean pueden hacer la prueba marcando un numero manualmente, tomen un telefono, descuelguenlo y con el boton de colgar simulen la marcacion de los pulsos y podran escuchar por la bocina como la linea va recibiendo los digitos a medida que ustedes van colgando y descolgando.


----------



## alco79ar (Oct 27, 2006)

Espectacular, todos los dias se parende algo nuevo je je, esta muy bueno lo que posteaste thebearmac, ya probe llamar colgando y descolgando y salio bien, saludos


----------



## Franchesco (Oct 30, 2006)

Franchesco:

Hola THEBEARMAC. Gracias por tu respuesta.

Me interesa el marcado con pulsos del que hablas. Podrias ampliarme la explicación sobre el tema? Supongo que el tiempo de marcado lo haces con un 555. Por cierto, no puedo usar microcontroladores (maldito profesor..., no nos lo permite).

Apreciaria mucho tu colaboración.

Gracias.


----------



## diego_nj (Dic 11, 2008)

Hola Thebearmac, Favor podrias explicarnos como funciona la 2da opcion que conoces generando DTMF con Micro controlador, me ayudara bastante la explicacion,

Gracias de Antemano,

Saludos

Diego_nj


----------

